# الانسان الآلي المقاتل



## احمد نور (18 مايو 2006)

:31: السلام عليكم 
اخوتي الأعزاء 
هل سمعتم عن الانسان الآلي المقاتل؟
وكيف يستطيع أن يميز بين العدو والصديق ؟
وهل هو حقيقة أم وهم ؟
وهل هو مستخدم في بعض الدول ؟
وما هي جدواه في المعركة ؟

أسئلة أطرحها على أخوتي رواد ملتقى المهندسين قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس عسى أن أجد لها جوابا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مايو 2006)

*رداً على إستفسارك*






أخي العزيز أحمد نور, فعلاً يوجد بما يسمى الروبوتات المقاتلة Fighting Robots , ولكن الموضوع في بدايته, فاليابان تنظم مسابقات لهذا النوع من الروبوتات, ولكنها تكون منافسة بين روبوتين ويتم التحكم بهما من خلال شخصين عن طريق وحدة تحكم عن بعد, فهذا أشبه بمشاهدة لعبة على التلفاز ليس أكثر, ولكن تقنية الروبوتات المقاتلة لاتزال فكرة تحت الدراسة من قبل الدول المتقدمة.
ولكن نظراً لأن الموضوع في بدايته يمكنك تحميل مقطع الفيديو التالي والذي حقاً سيبهرك :7:
http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2004/0810/robo23.mpg
والله الموفق
تقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## justice (19 مايو 2006)

مشكور والله يا اخى على هذا الفيديو

ملحوظة :
لو يعلم هؤلاء المخترعون أن هو الخالق ... الذى علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ... لكانوا أمنوا به وبكتبة ورسلة


----------



## هيا العاني (19 مايو 2006)

*الروبوتات المقاتلة*

اخي احمد ....السلام عليكم
اشكرك على اثارة الحوار في هذا الموضوع... ان فكرة وجود الروبوتات المقاتلة قد دخلت فعلاً حيز التنفيذ حالياً من قبل قوات الاحتلال الامريكية حالياً في بلدنا العراق وبالاخص في المناطق الساخنة مثل الفلوجة والرمادي ولو بشكل محدود. وان فكرة الروبوتات المقاتلة هي فكرة قديمة تعود الى الحرب العالمية الثانية حيث تم استخدام اول نموذج لما يسمى الروبوت المقاتل ويدعى الخنفساء (Beetle) وهو عبارة عن دبابة يتم التحكم سلكياً بها عن بعد لتنفجر عند الاقتراب من الهدف المحدد.
اما الانواع الحديثة من الروبوتات المقاتلة فأنها تقوم على مبدأ الرد على مصدر النيران وبسيطرة على النار (Fire Control ) عن طريق مسيطرات تعمل بالزمن الحقيقي (Real Time ) ويدخل فيها الذكاء الصناعي والعصبي حيث تعمل هذه الروبوتات عند دخولها الى منطقة المعركة كفصيل واحد يتم تنسيق النيران فيما بينها بتحديد الموقع والاحداثيات لكل القطعات الصديقة لاسلكياً ولحظةً بلحظة لضمان عدم الاشتراك فيما بينها بالقتال ومهاجمة قوات صديقة لها وتقوم بالرد على مصدر النيران بزاوية نشر محددة (اقصد بالنشر مدى عرض المساحه امام الرامي الذي يمكنه من تغيير مدفع الرمي يميناً او يساراً واعلى واسفل) ومن ثم تقوم هذه الروبوتات بتمشيط المنطقة التي تمر فيها.
وارجو من الله ان اكون قد قدمت ولو بشكل يسير بعض ما تسأل عنه ...وسأكون ممتنة للاجابة عن اي استفسار بهذا الموضوع.

اختك المهندسة 
هيا العاني


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مايو 2006)

*ماشاء الله عليك*





ماشاء الله عليك أختي هيا, فعلاً معلومات قيمة جداً
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## احمد نور (19 مايو 2006)

:31: الأخت الفاضلة هيا العاني
بارك الله فيكِ على هذه المعلومات الدقيقة 
في الحقيقة إن الروبوتات المقاتلة قد استخدمت منذ ثلاثين سنة ولكن بتقنيات كانت بسيطة جدا وهي الآن متطورة جدا وهناك فرق مقاتلة كاملة تعمل في معظم جيوش الدول المتقدمة من الروبوتات وهي ما تسمى بالفرق ذاتية الحركة فهي يسيطر عليها من قبل الانسان ولكن في لحظات الاشتباك مع العدو تقوم بعملها بمفردها وهي لا تصلح إلا في قتال فريقين متقابلين ليتم توجيهها بتجاه معين لأطلاق النيران ضمن زاوية معينة وتستطيع أن تميز العدو من الصديق من خلال الـ imig processing فالفريق الذي يستخدمها يلبس زي معين بالاضافة يرسل إشارة معينة تحميه من نيران الروبوت والمعروف ان الروبوت المقاتل يصيب عشرة أهداف بعشرة رصاصات ( بإذن الله ) وكانت هناك ابحاث عليها في الكلية الفنية العسكرية في العراق وكذلك كانت تطور بنادق الليزر 
المهم أنا سعدت جدا بمشاركتك وأتمنى أن نتواصل فقط أرد أن أعرف هل انت درست في السيطرة والنظم في الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد وأين تعملين الآن 
مع التقدير والاحترام​


----------



## احمد نور (19 مايو 2006)

*الأخ العزيز احمد عفيفي*

السلام عليكم
:31: جزاك الله خير على الفلم الرائع
وأعتقد ان هناك روبوتات مقاتلة فعلاً وهي أشبه بالدبابة ولكن تكون صغيرة ولها مرونة عالية في الحركة وليست كما في الفلم الجميل الذي بعثته
جزاك الله خير على الاهتمام 
أرجو أن نتواصل
احمد نور​


----------



## احمد نور (19 مايو 2006)

*موقع مهم عن الميكاترونكس*

اخوتي الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرسل اليكم رابط لموقع مفيد يمكنكم الاشتراك فيه لمعرفة الكثير عن مواد السيطرة وأسعارها مع وجود مصادر معلومات متعددة فيه ووظائف ومنتدى حوار ويمكنك أن تشترك لاستلام رسالة بريدية شهرية فيها آخر التطورات وهو موقع مهم انا اتابعه منذ ثلاث سنوات واليكم الرابط

http://www.automation.com/​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مايو 2006)

*ماشاء الله*





أخي الكريم أحمد نور أشكرك على معلوماتك الجميلة في هذا الجزء المتعلق بالروبوتات المقاتلة, ولكن لاحظت من خلال مداخلتك ومداخلة أختي هيا, بأن الروبوتات المقاتلة تقوم بتطويرها الجهات الأمريكية المختصة فقط, بينما باقي الدول لا تزال الفكرة عندها بشكل تقليدي تقريباً.
وأشكرك أخي أحمد على هذا الموقع الرائع فعلاً
والله الموفق​


----------



## المهندس التقني (19 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير وننتظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## ALRASHED71 (20 مايو 2006)

والله علم الروبوتات علم واسع


----------



## احمد نور (21 مايو 2006)

*الأخت هيا العاني*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في الحقيقة كنت أريد إرسال الرابط التالي برسالة خاصة ولكن كوني عضو جديد لا أستطيع استخدام هذه الخاصية .... لذا أقدم لك هذا الرابط ويمكن لجميع الاصدقاء في المنتدى أن يطلعوا عليه لكن ..ربما يحتاجون إلى ترجمة.
http://www.baghdad4us.com/

احمد نور​


----------



## هيا العاني (22 مايو 2006)

الاخ احمد نور المحترم....
اقدم لك الشكر الجزيل لمشاركتك الجميلة ونتطلع الى اليوم الذي يتحرر فيه بلدنا وكل ارض عربية تحت الاحتلال وان رجع وطننا العربي الكبير حراً ابياً.
شكراً لك ولكل الاخوة المشاركين
اختك 
المهندسة 
هيا العاني


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

[frame="2 70"][glint]جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة [/glint][/frame]


----------



## hamzaaa (2 يونيو 2006)

حقيقة ذكرتني ب سنشيروا البطل المغوار

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الشارف (3 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر ليك اختي العزيزة ((هيا العاني)) على هده المشاركة الطيبة والفعالة 
واتمنى ان تكون هده بداية طيبة لفتح باب الحوار وتبادل الخبرات في هدا المجال 
فقط عندي اقتراح !!!!!!!!!!!
لمادا لال نتناقش في ابتكار او حتى تطوير روبرت الي نحن ملتقى المهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اخوكم الشارف


----------



## هيا العاني (3 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم ..الشارف ....على ردك وانشاء الله في المستقبل القريب سيتحقق ذلك ....وحال اكمالي مشروع البحث الذي اعمل عليه (وهو في مجال السيطرة العصبيه على الروبوت) ستكون النسخه الاولى منه هديه لكل الاخوه في الموقع ...


اختك 
المهندسه 
هيا العاني


----------



## الشارف (3 يونيو 2006)

الشكر لله عز وجل واللي قولته بس علشان الوطن الغالي واحبابه حتى تتفجر الابتكارات وابداعات ابناء الوطن لاجل خدمة الوطن 
ون شاء الله ربي يوفقك في دراستك وتكملي مشروعك بنجاح 
بس ممكن اعرف في لي جامعة انت بتدرسي وبتحضري ايه ماجستير والا دكتورا بعد ادنك طبعا
ربي يكون في عونك


----------



## the general (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخي م. احمد غفيفي


----------

